# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Forever Love !

## Gjallica

Sometime Love is blind,,,,,,Sometime Love makes the world go round,,,,,,,so Forever Love.

 Since feeling is first,
 who pay any attention
 to the syntax of things
 will never wholly kiss you,
 wholly to be a fool,
 while spring is in the world.

 My blood approves,
 and kisses are a beter fate
 than wisdom,Lady I swear by all flowers,
 Don't cry the best gesture of my brain is less than 
 your eyelids' not paragraph
 and death I think is no parathesis

----------


## Gjallica

Being Born a Woman


 I,being born a woman and distressed
 By all the needs and notions of my kind,
 Am urged by your propinquity to find
 Your person fair,and feel a certain zest
 To be you body's weight upon my breast
 So subtly is the furne of life designed,
 To clarity the pulse and cloud the mind,
 And leave me once again undone,possessed.
 Think not for this,however,the poor treason
 Of my stout blood against my staggering brain,
 I shall remember you with Love,or season
 My scorn with pity,let me make it plain,
 I find this frenzy insufficient reason,
 For conversation when we meet again.

----------


## Gjallica

I Saw My Lady!


 I saw my Lady weep,
 and sorrow proud to be advanced so
 in those fair eyes,where all perfections keep
 Her face was full of woe
 but such a woe(believe me)as wins more hearts
 than mirth can do,with her enticing parts.

 Sorrow was there made fair,
 and Passion,Wise,Tears,a delightful thing, 
 Silence,beyong all speeach,a wisdorn rare
 She made her sighs to sing,
 and all things with so sweet a sadness move,
 as made my heart both grieve and Love.

 O Fairer than aught else
 the world can chew,leave off,in time,to grieve,
 Enough, enough!Your joyful look excels,
 Tears kill the heart,Believe,
 O strive not to be exellent in woe,
 which only breeds your beauty's overthrow.

----------


## Gjallica

She Walks in a Beauty!

 She walks in a beauty,like the night
 Of cloudless climes and starry skies,
 and all that's best of dark and bright.
 Meet in her aspedt and her eyes,
 thus mellow'd to that tender light
 which heaven to gaudy day denies.

 One shade the more,one ray the less,
 had half impair'd the nameless grace,
 which waves in every raven tress,
 or softly lightens o'er her face,
 where thoughts serenely sweet express
 how pure,how dear their dwelling_place.

 And on that cheek,and o'er that brow,
 so soft,so calm,yet eloquent,
 the smiles that win,the tints that glow,
 but tell of days in a goodness spent,
 A mind at peace with all below,
 A heart whose love is innocent!

----------


## Gjallica

When We Two Parted!

 When we two parted
 in silence and tears,
 half broken_hearted,
 To sever for years,
 Pale grew thy cheek and cold,
 colder thy kiss,
 truly that hour foretold
 Sorrow to this.

 The dew of the morning,
 sunk chill on my brow,
 it felt like the warning
 of what I feel now.
 Thy vows are all broken,
 and light is thy frane,
 I hear thy name spoken,
 and share in it's shame.

 They name three before me,
 a knell to mine ear,
 A shudder comes o'er me.
 Why wert thou so dear?
 they know not i knew three,
 Who knew three too well
 Long,Long shall I rue three
 Too deeply to tell.

 In a secret we met,
 in silence i grieve
 that thy heart could forget,
 thy spirit deceive.
 If I should meet three,
 after long years,
 How should i greet three?
 With silence and tears.

----------


## Gjallica

Remember!

 Remember ,e when I am gone away,
 Gone far away into the silent land,
 When you can no more hold me by the hand,
 Nor I half turn to go,yet turning stay.
 Remember me when no more day by day,
 You tell me of our future that you planned,
 Only remember me,you understand,
 It'll be late to counsel then or pray.

 Yet if you forget me for a while,
 And afterwards remember,do not grieve,
 For it the darkness and corruption leave,
 A vestige of the thoughts that once and smile
 Than that you should remember and be sad.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga ^^Gjalica^^_ 
> *Remember!
> 
>  Remember ,e when I am gone away,
>  Gone far away into the silent land,
>  When you can no more hold me by the hand,
>  Nor I half turn to go,yet turning stay.
>  Remember me when no more day by day,
>  You tell me of our future that you planned,
> ...


Me pelqeu
Always And Forever 

Author: Freida Martinez 

Basking in the warmth of your smile 
And the music of your laugh 
I feel your tenderness 
And your oh so witty style 

I dont know why god blessed me 
With such a friend as you 
But it makes my pleasure complete 
And very happy too 

The way you always know me 
And exactly what to do 
When my loneliness gets me down 
And Im so very blue 
The way you see into my soul 
And looked behind my eyes 
And I dont have to hide my feelings 
And put on a disguise 

With you I learned to trust 
And as I person I have grown 
Who could have possibly told me 
How could I have known 
That you would come in to my life 
And my beauty would start to bloom 
And like a pretty butterfly 
Come out of my cocoon 

To share your tender heart 
The warmness of your smile 
The courage of your wisdom 
For these Id walk for miles 

To be thinking of a time 
When youd no longer be there 
For me to gaze upon in delight 
And all our feelings share 
Is not acceptable to me 
Because in my life 
Is where I want you to be 
Always and forever.

----------


## Reina

ALWAYS AND FOREVER 

Author: Robert Small 

As I write, I'll sing this song
for the greatest love I've ever known.
To my heart, you have the only key,
I beg of you, never set me free.

I prayed to God for a love so true
now, I, realize He already knew. 
In time my prayer WAS answered, 
the most wonderful woman
HE BLESSED ME WITH YOU.

What we share feels so right
to say I love you every night.
Wonderful moments shared,
precious memories, still tell me you care.

I see your shadow,
as I lay myself to sleep.
Dreams of you, oh so sweet
in my heart, I will keep.

Look into my heart, my life.
Tell me, what do you see?
can you feel the need, the want, as I
to be your husband, you my wife.

Much joy and happiness you've brought me.
If I had life to live again, I'd want to with you,
my lover, my best friend.
Always and Forever, I'll love you till the end.

----------


## Reina

EACH AND EVERY DAY IS A BONUS 

Author: Denise Potter 

With you 
Each and everyday is a bonus - 
Whether it be for one moment, 
One day or a million moments. 
Being with you makes me 
Feel new and bright. 
Being able to be just us. 
With you we both create 
A wealth of warmth 
Rising from our hearts. 
A happy atmosphere of love. 
Each and everyday is a bonus. 
I feel lucky and alive. 
You fill me with youth 
And masses and masses of 
Tender loving care. 
I treasure every moment with you. 
Thank you for coming into my life.

----------


## Gjallica

Hi Reina keep it up. 


   Is it Wrong?"

 Is it wrong,to be in Love?
 To know,someone loves you.
 To be able to smile 24/7
 To laught at every joke.
 To share secrets.
 And to know that they're there.
 Why,is it so wrong?
 To give each other confidence,
 To Love each other,
 To know how to share,
 How to Love!
 How,there's a time for serious,
 And a time to joke around,
 To know the great feeling of Love,
 To smile,as soon as you see them,
 To dream about them,
 To know the true meaning of happiness,
 To know that your not alone,
 Why is it so wrong?
 Ia it wrong?

----------


## Reina

Sure thing!

FOREVER 

Author: Mary Grace Baylosis 

The language of true love is forever 
That's why love goes away never 
Love comes to me in the form of someone like you 
And in my heart I know what I feel is true 
I would give up everything to spend forever with you 
For forever is worth leaving behind everything I have and do 
Sad to say, forever is not meant for you and me 
I could never have your heart for free 
You're out of reach and I'm very far behind 
To dream of you and me forever, I must be out of my mind 
But I'd give up forever to have you now 
One moment in time is enough for me to spend with you somehow 
For this much is true and this much I know 
A single moment of true joy is more powerful than a lifetime of sorrow 
How I'd love to have you forever, but what's forever for 
Tomorrow might not come anymore

----------


## Reina

when  it's enough tell me 
sdua te merzisim njeri:)

Have You Ever 

Author: Anonymous 

Have you ever been around someone
and just couldn't think?
Have you ever been around someone
lips, soft as a rose's pink?
Have you ever been around someone
heart as vast as the open sea?
Have you ever been around someone
together forever you wish to be?
Have you ever been around someone
into their eyes you gaze?
Have you ever been around someone
piercing the soul like the sun's rays?
Have you ever been around someone
and chose to run and hide?
Have you ever been around someone
scared of what feelins are inside?

Have you ever.........

----------


## Reina

GLOW LADY 

Author: James R. Heath, Jr. 

Glow lady
Outshine the moon
Your radiance lends warmth
To the sun, at high noon
You are beautiful-
Like a portrait, framed in gold
In comparison to you
Even fire seems cold.

Glow lady
Show me some sign
That I have touched your heart
Like the way you have mine
You are wonderful-
Like a June moonlit night
Like that last puzzle piece
When it fits in just right.

Glow lady
What more can I say
My thoughts are all of you
Every night, every day
You have touched-
Something brand new in me
And these things I now feel
I feel, so tenderly.

----------


## Reina

HEART TO HEART 

Author: Lilaneyah 

Sometimes in this lifetime,
we meet a special soul,
who fills our very essence,
to almost overflow,
we drink the cup of friendship,
it tastes like ruby wine,
and you know within your heart,
this meeting was Divine.

This soul that lives within your heart,
no distance can prevail,
an inner spark, within the heart,
becomes a Holy Grail,
the starting of a journey,
in which you both shall be,
a reflection of each other,
for all eternity.



Send This Poem To A Friend

----------


## Reina

I CAN NEVER ASK FOR MORE 

Author: Angel Joy 

 Gazing at the stars in a dark cold night
Uttering sweet words beneath pale moonlight
 I wish you can see I wish you can hear
I wish you can kiss and hold me tight

 I close my eyes and shed those tears
Thinking how far you are from me
 Then I look above and see the stars 
How they light, they glitter and sparkle
 Despite how far they are by sight

 I find myself smiling as I realize 
That though distance between us
 Kept us apart but only in body 
And never in heart

 You gave me reason to smile 
You gave me reason to hope
 You gave me so much and
I can never ask for more

 And if I have one thing to thank right now
That's when you came into my life!

po iki per sot, mbase jan plot gjallica:)

----------


## Gjallica

Never Ending Dreams!

Dreams of you,running through my heart.
Dreams of you,that always do spread.
 Dreams of you,that i hope come true.
 My Love for you,is always due.
 never to late,to show my Love for you.
 Never wanna let go.
 Holding on real tight.
 Won't ever give up,without a fight.
 Because I know,in my heart that it's right.
 So far away,but so close in heart.
 Even better,that a pice of art.
 My dreams of you will never mind.
 Forever they will spread and spread.

----------


## Henri

Poezi te tuat jane keto Gjalica? Urime!

----------


## Gjallica

Forever !

 I Love you always.
 Always and forever.
 Forever as in life.
 Life now and after.
 Forever you and me.
 Forever you will see.
 We are meant to be.
 Oh yes,just you and me.
 "I love you"
 Oh yeah,can you see???
 I Love you more,than these trees and the sea.
 More than what meets the eye.
 Oh this Love,I just can't deny.
 To me,you are everything.
 Everything,yes to me.
 I Love you now.
 I Love you forever.
 Forever you will see.
 Just how much you mean to me.

----------


## Gjallica

True Feelings of Love!

 I love you.
 More and more each day.
 One day I knew.
 That my Love was so very true.
 I wish you knew.
 All about my Love for you.
 you mean to the world to me.
 I Love you more,than world to me.
 Every day and night.
 I always dream,about you and me.
 I want to tell you.
 All the things,I feel for you.
 but I just don't know,where to start.
 All I can say is:
 I Love you,with every bit of my heart.
 I wish i could say everything:
 That is on my mind and in my heart.
 But still,I just don't know where to start.
 When I talk to you:
 I can not help but smile.
 You made me feel happy and Loved.
 And I could not ask for more.
 I love you,way more that words can say.
 And i will truly always feel this way.

 Thx Henri ,,but,,,not all of them .

----------


## Gjallica

Is this a Dream??

 I'm gonna fall down on my knees.
 I can not take living without you.
 It's only been three hours,but it seems like forever to me.
 The Love your giving me,is all like my dream.
 I don't want to scream.
 I don't want to ever wake up.
 if this is all a dream.
 And i'm not really loving you.
 then please,nobody wakes me.
 I never want to wake up,if this all just a dream.
 'Cause,this is amazing,what you are doing to me.
 Your taking away my saddness,
 And replacing it with Love.
 Your changing my depress,
 Into something like heaven above.
 You changed my world,all around.
 But,,If you leave me.
 You will not only take my heart.
 But my life with you.
 I would be down on the ground.
 Because......"I Love You"...........

----------

